# Why is Aerlingus online check in open so late



## papervalue (31 May 2010)

More than likely they is a simple answer. Just wondering the earliest you can check in online with Aerlingus is 30hours while Ryanair is 15days

Why has Aerlingus not gone to at least 7 days Plus or are they any plans to do it.

With ryanair if away for a few days you can print boarding card for each leg of journey before you go


----------



## fizzelina (1 Jun 2010)

papervalue said:


> With ryanair if away for a few days you can print boarding card for each leg of journey before you go


 
I agree, this is really convenient and I would like if Aer Lingus had earlier check in so I don't have to spend a weekend away trying to print a boarding card.


----------



## EvilDoctorK (1 Jun 2010)

Yes but Aer Lingus don't charge you €40 if you don't print your boarding pass 

30hrs as Aer Lingus do is more than most airlines .. most are only +30h

Because Ryanair don't do seat assigments then they can open checking much earlier as it's not really checking into a seat on the plane - rather just indicating an intention to turn up.


----------



## Tintagel (7 Jun 2010)

I am travelling to Brussels for a weekend, flying with Aer Lingus. I can print my boarding card before I go but can I print off my return boarding card before I go also? If not do I have to find an internet cafe or similar or Q at check in on the return leg of the journey?

Also, can I select my "seat selection" for both legs of the trip before I go?


----------



## EvilDoctorK (7 Jun 2010)

No you can't print your boarding card for the return before you leave (unless you're returning within 30hrs) ... If you want to you can go online when you're in Brussels and sort out your return boarding card, but you don't have to .. you can just check in the "old fashioned" way at the airport on your return .. there's no extra charge with Aer Lingus for doing this.

As regards seat selection -  you can pay in advance on Aerlingus.com for your seat selection if you want to  ..  but other than that you'll have to wait for checkin.


----------



## Tintagel (7 Jun 2010)

Thanks for that.  I assume that if I choose and pay for my seat selection for both legs of the journey before I travel it will automatically match up with my boarding card when I go to print it off or are the seats selection numbers printed off separately?


----------



## Moral Ethos (7 Jun 2010)

They will match up when you print your boarding card.


----------

